# Working Line Breeder in Ontario



## TJL (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading up on this forum for some time now and figured it would be appropriate to begin a new thread to ask for some assistance in my puppy search. 

I am looking for a working line puppy that I would like to train in Search & Rescue/Tracking. I would prefer functionality over any specific look, coat, etc. I believe a dog with medium drive would be my preference as both my partner and I are very active and we have a large yard for romping around. Although I would like a working line breed the most important factor would be temperament and for a good companion before all else. 

I have done some research on breeders around the Southern Ontario Region, but wanted to get some input from the resident experts .

Thank you!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Are you affiliated with a SAR team yet? That would be my first resource. They will be able to guide you to a breeder that produces what is needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are very very very little prospects into being called out for a search. You must do your proof of interest first as a ground pounder .
There are however other opportunities for dogs with high search skills.
I can recommend tracking clubs .

do you have GSD experience ? do you have tracking training experience.

there is so much to being able to train and read the dog that comes with experience .


----------



## TJL (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be completely new to it, So it would be a learning experience for me as well. I just have a great desire to learn more about tracking/ search. Would you be able to tell me which tracking clubs you'd suggest?

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sure thing .
Cross Country Tracking Club , is a very friendly , welcoming club that is actively training and holds several tracking trials . 
Marie Babin or Sue Coutts would be the ones to contact .
Cross Country Tracking Club

Sue Coutts CKC tracking rep for Northern Ontario has this blog Birch-Bark Hill . Sue has attend the Urban Tracking Dog Excellent title twice .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bowmanville, practically neighbours .

Cross Country Tracking Club is minutes away !!


----------



## TJL (Dec 23, 2013)

Perfect! I'll check them out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TJL (Dec 23, 2013)

Would you happen to know of any potential breeders for a GSD with some tracking potential?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Try baden kennels If they are still in operation They use to be #3 in the worldwhen mike ran it Very high end dogs military fbi cia state police home land security etc Doubt he sell to you but worth a call


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Carmspack kennel....close to you in Bowmanville. She has posted to you here.

Carmspack Gus


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you want to cross the border to the states, Jody Potter in upstate NY has great dogs that would fit your needs.


----------



## TJL (Dec 23, 2013)

canyadoit said:


> Try baden kennels If they are still in operation They use to be #3 in the worldwhen mike ran it Very high end dogs military fbi cia state police home land security etc Doubt he sell to you but worth a call


Thanks for the information but I am afraid this may be too much dog for me right now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would call Carmen in a heartbeat. 

If she doesn't have what you're looking for, she would be able to point you in the right direction.
Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Contact Us


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

canyadoit said:


> Try baden kennels If they are still in operation They use to be #3 in the worldwhen mike ran it Very high end dogs military fbi cia state police home land security etc Doubt he sell to you but worth a call


The OP is a first time owner and has stated a desire for a lower drive dog....so this is sending her in the wrong direction, and if she would get a puppy may be over whelmed....

edit to add.....obviously she realized that too!

I'd also suggest Carmen as a resource, if she does not have a pup of appropriate drives, she would know where to find one.

Lee


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

You might take a look at Von Tighe Haus (vTH German Shepherds Ottawa). I have not visited her kennels or met her dogs, but I did exchange e-mails with the owner and found her to be thoughtful and knowledgeable. I don't think she produces a lot of litters, so you might have to wait a while for a puppy to become available. 

Also, my knowledge of Canadian geography is admittedly pretty sketchy, so I'm not sure whether she's close by, or at the other end of the province.

There's also a working line breeder in norther Vermont that I really like - Kavallerie (Sp?) Shepherds.

Finally, I would agree with other posters, you should contact Carmen as I'm sure she will have a lot more first hand knowledge of the breeders in Ontario.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

TJL said:


> Thanks for the information but I am afraid this may be too much dog for me right now.


This is possibly the most sensible thing I have ever seen posted on this forum.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee Hanaharan (von Tighe Haus) has never had a litter of puppies....she had a huge email yahoo group for years simply called German Shepherds....she got her first working GSD a few years back and has titled it and has not yet had a litter from the female

Lee


----------



## Treesmasha (Jun 7, 2014)

Winning Ways Kennels in Sault Ste. Marie breeds pups right up your alley.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is what the requirements are for SAR http://www.sardaa.ca/Personnel_Handbook_2014_January.pdf

be prepared - reading list http://www.sardaa.ca/ScentDog_Mar_14.pdf


----------

